# Brought a new friend home today



## budgielyfe (Dec 25, 2018)

Don't have a name yet, thinking about it but he's a really friendly little guy! 8 weeks old. Hand raised.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

He is so cute, congratulations! To me he looks like Reggie or an herby name like Sage or Basil. We look forward to seeing more of him!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*He is absolutely adorable! 

What size cage did you buy for him?

Remember, budgies fly horizontally not vertically so length is more important than height.
A good cage would be at least 30" Long x 18" Wide x 18" High.

Let us know what you name him!*


----------



## budgielyfe (Dec 25, 2018)

Thanks for the name suggestions! I may use one of those, still thinking about it.

For cage size, it's a fairly small one but it's only purpose is to house the new bird alone for a month or so and away from Kiwi until I'm sure he's not sick.

The plan is to eventually let him live with Kiwi in the old cage, which is a good size and wider than it is tall. Then can also keep this little cage as a travel cage for vet visits, etc.

Speaking of which, I'll be taking this little guy into the vet at some point this week just to get him checked over! We have a good avian specialist in the area.

Any guesses on gender? I'm thinking male because the cere is pinkish rather than whitish. Am I off base here?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I would agree that you have a darling little boy. He looks like he is ready to take charge in the picture.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I agree that your little one is a male from the dark blue cere.*


----------



## budgielyfe (Dec 25, 2018)

He is very much taking charge! 😆

I hope his wings grow back quickly, he has trouble flying around and ends up on the ground a lot. At least this means I get to handle him a lot right away so he's nice and used to it.

He's really cute though, he fell asleep on my hand tonight while making tiny little baby budgie noises! 🥰


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I love it when they make the tiny baby budgie noises!*


----------



## budgielyfe (Dec 25, 2018)

He really just loves sitting on me!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

What a sweetie, he is so adorable.


----------



## Ellipoo (9 mo ago)

What a cutie!! Congratulations!


----------



## budgielyfe (Dec 25, 2018)

I was really close to naming him Basil, but I went with Charles. Or Charlie for short!

I have a strong feeling that this guy is gonna be a talker, too. He sometimes starts chattering to himself non-stop as if he's trying to mimic. Sounds a lot like the talkers you see on Youtube while they're getting ready to say something, if that makes sense.

I keep repeating a few specific phrases to him, let's see if he picks up on them. I'm starting with "Who's a handsome bird", "Hi I'm Charlie" and "Where's Kiwi" 😆

He listens so intently when I speak. I've never had a talker, I hope he is one!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Charlie is going to need an on-going picture thread!!*


----------



## budgielyfe (Dec 25, 2018)

He'll get one soon! 

By the way, he's already started to talk! He doesn't get all the words pronounced correctly yet, but some of them are pretty clear like "bird" and "kiwi".


----------

